# Found this on another site



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Found this on another site :eyeroll: say it ain't so :shake: Got my decoys and reservations made at Pembina for the opener....................... :thumb:

*"Haha, i know what he was saying. Pembina area is pretty worthless hunting wise. Hardly any public land, lots of posted land, no mulies, or goats. The one corner of the state where there isnt any pheasants. Sucks. People out west shoudnt take for granted how lucky they are." *


----------

